# Basics



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 29, 2004)

To All Seniors:


If it is acceptable, I would like for this thread to be devoted to questions concerning basics.  My first question on basics involves the neutral bow.  As taught in Infinite Insights, weight distribution is to be equal (50/50) between both feet.  I'm wondering what do you recommend the weight distribution be between heel and toe of each foot while standing in a neutral bow?  


Respectfully,
MJ :asian:


----------



## Doc (Sep 30, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> To All Seniors:
> 
> 
> If it is acceptable, I would like for this thread to be devoted to questions concerning basics.  My first question on basics involves the neutral bow.  As taught in Infinite Insights, weight distribution is to be equal (50/50) between both feet.  I'm wondering what do you recommend the weight distribution be between heel and toe of each foot while standing in a neutral bow?
> ...


Re-state the question.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 30, 2004)

What's up Doc?  ...Sure, sorry if it didn't make sense... When standing in a neutral bow should your weight be more on you toes, more on your heels or evenly distrubuted?  

Respectfully,
MJ


----------



## Doc (Oct 1, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> What's up Doc?  ...Sure, sorry if it didn't make sense... When standing in a neutral bow should your weight be more on you toes, more on your heels or evenly distrubuted?
> 
> Respectfully,
> MJ


That is actually a very good question.

You must begin with the fact that stances by their very nature are misnamed in the martial arts. The term gives you the impression they are about simply "standing" or remaining upright. In human anatomy there is a considerable amount of truth to that.

However, in the the application of stances from a martial context, stances are about applications in reference to external stymuli, and presents mobility as a primary concern. In human anatomy when the carriage is mobile, weight distribution is never evenly distributed on the whole of the foot.

When locomoting forward we move or "walk" heel to toe, with our weight contantly rolling from the rear or heel portion of the foot to ultimately the ball and toes where we "push off" by accessing stored energy in the legs and hips.

When that forward locomotion process is accelerated, the "rolling" motion of weight distribution is accelerated as well. However when the process slows down, if you wish to remain prepared to move quickly you must shift more of the weight to the portion of the foot that stores energy and is capable of "explosive" movement. That is the "ball" of the foot. The heel does not store energy and does not access the flexation of the rest of the limbs joints where energy is stored and can be accessed.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 1, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> That is actually a very good question.


 *Phew* lol



> You must begin with the fact that stances by their very nature are misnamed in the martial arts. The term gives you the impression they are about simply "standing" or remaining upright. In human anatomy there is a considerable amount of truth to that.


That's a good point and especially in terms of initially learning/teaching someone the basic stances this is the case in my experience.



> However, in the the application of stances from a martial context, stances are about applications in reference to external stymuli, and presents mobility as a primary concern. In human anatomy when the carriage is mobile, weight distribution is never evenly distributed on the whole of the foot.
> 
> When locomoting forward we move or "walk" heel to toe, with our weight contantly rolling from the rear or heel portion of the foot to ultimately the ball and toes where we "push off" by accessing stored energy in the legs and hips.
> 
> When that forward locomotion process is accelerated, the "rolling" motion of weight distribution is accelerated as well. However when the process slows down, if you wish to remain prepared to move quickly you must shift more of the weight to the portion of the foot that stores energy and is capable of "explosive" movement. That is the "ball" of the foot. The heel does not store energy and does not access the flexation of the rest of the limbs joints where energy is stored and can be accessed.


 Thanks Doc for this most excellent and easily digestible answer. This will help me in my teaching! 

Thanks,
MJ :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 4, 2004)

I like to tell my students to maintain a 60% ball of the foot : 40% heel of the foot weight distribution when in a neutral bow.  I teach this as being natural when you flex (not just bend) your knees and maintain correct structural alignment. 

 I probably actually put a little more on the ball of the foot than that personally, but I am seldom in one stance for long.  

 -Michael


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 5, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> I like to tell my students to maintain a 60% ball of the foot : 40% heel of the foot weight distribution when in a neutral bow. I teach this as being natural when you flex (not just bend) your knees and maintain correct structural alignment.
> 
> I probably actually put a little more on the ball of the foot than that personally, but I am seldom in one stance for long.
> 
> -Michael


Thanks Michael for your response as well. I've been thinking a lot about all of this. It seems obvious to have most of the weight on the balls of your feet in terms of mobility, and as Doc so eloquenty explained, it allows you to access and utilize the stored energy for explosive movement. I think this is something we may naturally do to a certain extent, however it is easy to become lazy and static in our stances. So in an effort to improve my form I've been concentrating on keeping the weight properly distributed and maintaining all the proper elements of a neutral bow in my forms work. I'm starting with Short Form I and Long Form I. I've actually found this to be quite tiring. It's amazing how easily I can break my form in my neutral bow while practicing these forms that have become perhaps too automatic to me. However, I already see an improvement in my neutral bow as a result of this work. 

You both mention flexation. This is something more for me to consider. I think forms practice is a good time to concentrate on this. With the thought in mind that mobility is the primary focus in response to stimuli for self defense, I will more consciously allow for flexation in my ankles and knees during the transitionary movements of my forms practice while maintaining more of my weight on the balls of my feet. 

So now I am wondering...from a teaching standpoint in terms of coordination and memory etc., for a new student should I begin to impress weight distribution _for mobility_ upon them from the start? At what point do you make an issue of this? Do you think it helps or hinders students to learn/practice stances in isolation in terms of mobility? 

Respectfully,
MJ :asian:


----------

